# Nexus - Dashboard installation - Powerdown image



## MRaksa (Nov 29, 2015)

I've got Timur's Kernel for Nexus 7 1st gen. I've changed the powerdown image, but there are two problems.

1. I'd like to remove a sentence "USB ROM GOING TO STANDBY" and a countdown, but I don't know how.

2. I placed a new powerdown image that has resolution 1280x768, however the image doesn't fill up all the screen surface, so there appears two bright vertical stripes on the both sides (just look at the picture that I attach). How to make the image fill up all the screen surface ?


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey there, m8!

1- So do I. Haha! Problem is, you would need to mod the USB rom "power management" apk, source code, in order to remove those messages, since they're hard coded, and now that Timur has taken down the sources for his rom, It's pretty much impossible... sorry m8

2- hmm.. My guess is the taskbar is your problem. You need to either expand the desktop to hide it or, just edit the image and crop a few horizontal lines from the bottom.


----------

